# Still Can't remove sticky from Dash!



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Posted a little while ago...

The car previously looks like it had a road angel or something on the dash.

It's left a sticky circle where it's been removed. It's still sticky too :?

I've tried WD 40 but it hasn't touched it.

Any other suggestions please...It's getting on my nerves!! :evil:

Thanks in advance!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

aerospace 303?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You could try Zoff

It's meant for removing the sticky remains left from plasters on skin but we've used it for a number of sticky residue remains at home (like labels on crockery) and it seems to work well.

Or get yourself some of this: this

Or you could try neat alcohol or alco-wipes of some description.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I swear by this stuff! Removes everything!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks again chaps! :wink:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi 
i had the same problem where somebody had stuck something to the dash with super glue
I used boots nail polish remover pads
It take small amount of the stickyness off at a time but the results are good


----------

